# Recommend me a comfortable foam/gel saddle



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

i need some recommendations on a nice conformable gel/foam saddle for my Trek 3700. I commute alot. My budget is $40 average.

I found a few but not sure if they are any good, but more choices would be welcome:

Planet Bike 5020 - http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Bike-5020-Standard-Anatomic/dp/B0015R1VVY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_8

Planet Bike 5022 - http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Bike-5022-Competition-Anatomic/dp/B0015RA1TW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_7

Sunlite Cloud-9 Bicycle Suspension Comfort Saddle - http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Cloud...42764608&sr=1-3&keywords=cloud+9+bicycle+seat

Sunlite Cloud-9 Bicycle Non-Suspension Comfort Saddle - http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Cloud...42764608&sr=1-8&keywords=cloud+9+bicycle+seat

Serfas Men's RX Bicycle Saddle - RX-921 - http://www.amazon.com/Serfas-Mens-RX-Bicycle-Saddle/dp/B001U2JJVS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_16

Avenir Comfy Road Saddle - http://www.amazon.com/Avenir-Comfy-Road-Saddle-Black/dp/B00165TW5C/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Are you wearing the padded bike shorts?


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Has your current saddle even had time to break in? $40 could get you two pair of liner shorts easily. I prefer my cushion on my tush. Jut my $.02.


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

normal clothing and normal shorts. my old seat has been broken in already.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

What you need to realize about bike saddles is that the less saddle touching your ars the better. When you have a big cushy gel type saddle if may feel great when you first sit on it and it may do fine for a mile or two but that big saddle is creating lots of pressure points. With a smaller mountain type saddle you have less spots where the saddle is pushing against your body. I believe there are two bone structures in your bum and these two bones are what you want most of your weight riding on. A decent smaller saddle paired w/ a padded chamois usually causes much less irritation and chaffing. I have always liked WTB seats. The Speed V feels just as good as my rocket V to me and is usually less than half the cost. That’s my 2 cents, take it or leave it.


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

dankist4x4 said:


> What you need to realize about bike saddles is that the less saddle touching your ars the better. When you have a big cushy gel type saddle if may feel great when you first sit on it and it may do fine for a mile or two but that big saddle is creating lots of pressure points. With a smaller mountain type saddle you have less spots where the saddle is pushing against your body. I believe there are two bone structures in your bum and these two bones are what you want most of your weight riding on. A decent smaller saddle paired w/ a padded chamois usually causes much less irritation and chaffing. I have always liked WTB seats. The Speed V feels just as good as my rocket V to me and is usually less than half the cost. That's my 2 cents, take it or leave it.


how about this one? WTB Speed V ProGel Saddle - Amazon.com: WTB Speed V ProGel Saddle: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

how about the Forté Men's Softail Saddle. i bought one to use for a century and found it pretty comfy. it was an older model though, but the new ones have good reviews.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

dankist4x4 said:


> What you need to realize about bike saddles is that the less saddle touching your ars the better. When you have a big cushy gel type saddle if may feel great when you first sit on it and it may do fine for a mile or two but that big saddle is creating lots of pressure points. With a smaller mountain type saddle you have less spots where the saddle is pushing against your body. I believe there are two bone structures in your bum and these two bones are what you want most of your weight riding on. A decent smaller saddle paired w/ a padded chamois usually causes much less irritation and chaffing. I have always liked WTB seats. The Speed V feels just as good as my rocket V to me and is usually less than half the cost. That's my 2 cents, take it or leave it.


Really good advice, big saddles are made for trips to the corner store while small saddles are meant to support your body during cycling. I've never found gel to be helpful in any way, not in gloves or saddles.

You should go cycling short shopping followed by getting your sit bones measured at a good bike shop to give you an idea of the ideal saddle width for your body. As a generic measure, I also enjoy WTB saddles and many bike shops around the country have a "demo" saddle program with them where you can take a saddle out on your own bike for a period of time to actually try it out. Remember that you'll always have to get used to a new saddle, so base your selections on your width measurement more than first impressions of sitting.


----------



## GibsonSG (May 21, 2012)

I got one of the planet bike ARS seats for my bike, but it's not one of the ones in either of your links, looks a bit different. I can't post links yet, but I got it off Amazon. It's listed as Planet Bike Men's A.R.S. Anatomic Relief Bicycle Saddle ASIN #: B000U7NU1Y

The saddle that came on it was just killing me, after months of riding 3 times a week I was still having pain... it hurt to sit down for hours after I got off (And that was with shorts with a chamois in them). So I bought that planet bike seat and it has been great, it was an immediate change, I knew the first time that I rode it that it was perfect for me and I've been using it for several months now. BUT, I haven't done any really long distances on it.... just commuting back and forth to work (3 miles twice a day) and riding it on the trainer in the mornings for interval work for around 30 minutes.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Listen to Zebrahum and dankist4x4 - Good advice! 

My personal experience totally agrees that the 3 keys are: 
1) A narrow nose. This helps avoid chafing.
2) A width that fits my sit bones but is not overly padded. Too much padding I find to be less supportive. 
3) Shorts with padded chamois. 

Don't be fooled by what feels nice and squishy to your hand!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Yep,
I just sink into a soft seat. That gives a lot of contact area between the seat and me. More chafing...
And I ride using "normal" shorts or pants (I'm probably one of few who can ride for a few hours like that).


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I ride in "normal" shorts, too, and agree that minimal padding and a good fit produce the most comfortable ride. I had a WTB Silverado but it became a little uncomfortable after a few hours. It turns out that it was the wrong size for me: 135mm

I now sit on a Specialized Avatar Comp Gel, 143mm. Yes, it's a road bike saddle but it's very comfortable for longer rides. I don't even think about it when I'm out riding--which is what you want!

I'd recommend you visit a Specialized dealer and have them measure your sit bones. Then, try the various saddles that they make. There should be a variety mounted on the floor models in the showroom.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

i ride with:
Bontrager: Sport (Model #08383)

been pretty happy with it


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

nova_xxx said:


> i need some recommendations on a nice conformable gel/foam saddle for my Trek 3700. I commute alot. My budget is $40 average.
> 
> I found a few but not sure if they are any good, but more choices would be welcome:
> 
> ...


Hi i have tried many saddles, the 5020 is by far the dam most comfortable saddle i have ever sat on. No break in period just amazing. It is heavy but i still put one on my xc/am bike.
I am now trying to get a 5022 the narrow version for my bike as i want it for more techy trails where i need to get behind the seat more.
The wide nose is awesome for climbing it allows you perch on the tip for steep climbs without it hurting...


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

nova_xxx said:


> how about this one? WTB Speed V ProGel Saddle - Amazon.com: WTB Speed V ProGel Saddle: Sports & Outdoors


The Speed V is my favorite saddle after trying numerous WTB offerings. YBMV. I just have the regular version as I think gel saddles get weird after a couple of years.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Stay away from the cushy gel


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

^^^this


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------

